# أكثر من 10 مليون سوري يتظاهرون تأييداً



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2011)

*شهدت اليوم ساحات المحافظات السورية المختلفة مسيرات تأييدية بالملايين ، والرقم بالمجمل يفوق الـ 10 مليون (بينهم أنا وأصدقائي) إخراساً للسفهاء .*
*وسآتيكم بالصور تباعاً .*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2011)

*نبدأ مع دمشق (أنا شاركت بمسيرة دمشق وما سيظهر في الصورة حوالي مليون ونصف أو مليونين علماً أنني عندما وصلت كانت الأفواج القادمة بقدر الأفواج المغادرة ، وحين غادرت كانت أيضاً الأفواج القادمة بقدر الأفواج المغادرة ، ما يعكس كم عدد الذين شاركوا غير من في الصورة) .*
*




*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2011)

*حلب (جزء من الصورة)*





*أحرر المشاركة لإضافة الصور إلى المشاركة*
*صور جديدة ، حلب :*
*



*
*وهذه صورة ثانية :*
*



*
*وصورة أخرى لحلب :*
*



*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2011)

*أول صور حمص*





*صورة جديدة لحمص :*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2011)

*اللاذقية أول من بدأ منذ التاسعة صباحاً*





*صورة أخرى للاذقية :*




*وبحسب صديقة ، منذ الصباح في اللاذقية أنفاق المشاة حول الجامعة امتلأت بسبب زحمة المؤيدين*


----------



## esambraveheart (21 يونيو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *شهدت اليوم ساحات المحافظات السورية المختلفة مسيرات تأييدية بالملايين ، والرقم بالمجمل يفوق الـ 10 مليون (بينهم أنا وأصدقائي) إخراساً للسفهاء .*
> *وسآتيكم بالصور تباعاً .*



*صدقني اخي لو كنت معكم في سوريا لاخرج انا المصرى معكم  ايضا لتاييد هذا الرجل المحترم بشار الاسد
و لكن هكذا شاء الله ان يخرج السوريون انفسهم بالملايين لتاييده..حتي لا يقال ان مؤيدي الرجل مرتزقه او اجانب
​*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2011)

*درعا :*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *صدقني اخي لو كنت معكم في سوريا لاخرج انا المصرى معكم لتاييد هذا الرجل المحترم بشار الاسد​*


 
*شكراً جزيلاً أخي الرائع*
*ما رأيك بالصور ؟؟؟*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2011)

*صورة صغيرة بسبب قربها من مسيرة السويداء الهائلة*


----------



## esambraveheart (21 يونيو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *ما رأيك بالصور ؟؟؟*


*تحكي واقعا ملموسا واضحا جليا و لا يمكن لاحد في العالم انكاره و هو ان السوريون يحبون رئيسهم و يؤيدونه و لو كره الكارهون ..
و لتبتلع قناة الجزيرة القذره لسانها المسموم​*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *تحكي واقع ملموس واضح جلي و لا يمكن لاحد في العالم انكاره و هو ان السوريون يحبون رئيسهم و يؤيدونه و لو كره الكارهون ..و لتبتلع قناة الجزيرة القذره لسانها المسموم​*


*من الهتافات التي هتفنا بها بكل حرقة :*
*يا جزيرة ويا حقيرة تعي شوفي هالمسيرة*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2011)

*دمشق صورة أخرى :*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 يونيو 2011)

الصديق العزيز انت لا تؤيد الاسد ولكنك خايف منه هل من يقتل شعبة يستحق التايد كل الحكام العرب يستحقون الموت


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2011)

*طبعاً كل المحافظات شاركت ، ولكن الصور غير متوفرة ، وأعدكم بطرح صور لكل المحافظات ، لترون مدى عشق هذه الملايين *


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الصديق العزيز انت لا تؤيد الاسد ولكنك خايف منه هل من يقتل شعبة يستحق التايد كل الحكام العرب يستحقون الموت


 
*هههههههههههههههههههههه أخي الحبيب مرة تاني تكلم بكلام يدخل عقل ، خايف شو ؟؟!!! وليش ؟؟!!!!*
*أنا مؤيد حتى النخاع ، المسيحيون في عهده كانوا في عهد ذهبي فعلاً بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة من معنى ، وكل المسيحيين في سوريا معه لأنه مهما كان البديل مثالياً فلن يكون أفضل منه .*

*ما الذي قد يدفعنا نحن الشباب للخروج من الفحص الجامعي مسرعين ورغم صعوبة المواصلات ورغم الحر الشديد ، لم نقبل إلا أن نشارك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*عجبي على هذا المنطق*


----------



## Merkava (21 يونيو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الصديق العزيز انت لا تؤيد الاسد ولكنك خايف منه هل من يقتل شعبة يستحق التايد كل الحكام العرب يستحقون الموت



يا اخي الكريم المشكله انه الناس بالعه طعم قناه الجزيره القذره وبتصدق
كل الي بتبثه من سموم....نسيت انه القناه نفسها كانت سبب المشاكل بمصر لما استضافت العوا وبث اكاذيبه منها...بعدين بشار الاسد ان صح انه قتل متضاهرين...هذول ببساطه دمهم حلال لانهم ارهابيين تكفريين سلفيين اتباع العرعور....وهؤلاء لا يخرجون من اوكارهم الا يوم الجمعه مرددين الله واكبر....عدا عن هيك انظر للمنتديات الداعمه للثوره
كلها طائفيه مقيته ضد المسيحيين والعلويين والدروز....بصراحه العربان
لا يستحقوا ديمقراطيه لانه كل اللي بفهموه من الحريه هي الغوغائيه واسلمه المجتمع....


----------



## Merkava (21 يونيو 2011)

صور رائعه يا انطاكي


----------



## Ahmadov (21 يونيو 2011)

*اخي ذول 40 مليون لأن الأتراك والأردنيين زحفو الى سوريا تأييدا لبشار ايضا *


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2011)

*شكراً جزيلاً أخي الحبيب ، على فكرة المرة التي قتل فيها متظاهرين ظلماً كانت في حماة وكانت النتيجة إعفاء مدير الأمن وإحالته للتحقيق .*

*أما الحالات الأخرى فمعمها إشتباكات مسلحة ، وبعضها ، في محاولات إحراق المنشآت الحكومية ، وخاصة القصور العدلية التي تحوي الملفات القضائية ، أو محاولات احتلال الساحات لتحويل السيناريوهات إلى ما يشبه ما حدث في مصر وهذا فيه شل للبلد واقتصاده .*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2011)

Ahmadov قال:


> *اخي ذول 40 مليون لأن الأتراك والأردنيين زحفو الى سوريا تأييدا لبشار ايضا *


 
*يا أخي الحبيب ، لم نر لا اتراك ولا أردنيين ، مع أننا كنا نتشرف بوجود أخوة أردنيين ، ولكن الواقع أننا سوريون وحسب .*
*وأما إذا كنت تريد السخرية من الأعداد فالصور هي من تحكم ، والتقديرات وصلت لأكثر من ذلك بكثير .*
*بكل الأحوال الصور هي الحكم ، خاصة وأني أوضحت أن الأفواج القادمة والمغادرة استمرت ساعات ، ما يعني أن الصور لا تعكس العدد الكلي أبداً .*


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 يونيو 2011)

لمن لايعرف سوريا والسوريون 
هي البلد العربي الوحيد الذي يعطي الاقليات الحريه والمشاركه
والبلد الوحيدالذي ممكن دخوله بدون تاشيره
ويكفي الامان الذي يعيشه الشعب بفضل حكومته
ولا توجد حكومه على وجه الارض بدون اخطاء وعيوب
ومن لايعرف الرئيس بشار ومحبته عند شعبه
يتابع بصمت حفظا على مشاعر الاخرين بقلة معلوماته

لست سورياا وانا معك يااخي الانطاكي
الصور رائعه وهي التي تتكلم 
وبدون فبركات الفضائيات ومصالحها المعروفه
الرب معكم يحميكم ويحمي سوريا الاسد


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (21 يونيو 2011)

هو تعداد سوريا كام نسمة ؟


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2011)

*24 مليون سوري + مليون عراقي + نصف مليون فلسطيني .*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (21 يونيو 2011)

يعني نقول 25 مليون


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2011)

*هل تريد تكذيب الصور مثلاً ؟؟؟ الفيديوهات موجودة ، وأنا لم أنقل صوراً فعلية شاملة إلا لمسيرة دمشق ، أجزم (بالدلائل المطروحة) أن نصف الدمشقيين (كلهم 6 مليون) قد شاركوا اليوم ، عدا الصورة تبدل الناس كان هائلاً كما أخبرت في صورة دمشق الأولى .*

*علماً أن من يشارك ليس كل المؤيدين طبعاً .*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2011)

*ولكن كما وعدت وأكرر وعدي ستأتي المزيد من الصور*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2011)

*صور جديدة ، حلب :*





*وهذه صورة ثانية :*




*وصورة أخرى لحلب :*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2011)

*اللاذقية :  مسيرة مليونية حاشدة لم تشهد اللاذقية مثلها على امتداد تاريخها الحديث*

*المصدر : شام برس .*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (21 يونيو 2011)

*أعدادا هائلة عندنا في اللاذقية .. في طريقي من الجامعة و حتى منزلي استغرقت 55 دقيقة لاعبر دوار للسيارات كان التجمع عنده رهيباً ... أنا حقاً تفاجأت بتلك الأعداد ... وعندي صور للمسيرة في اللاذقية سأعرضها لاحقاً ..التقطتها بنفسي ... و على فكرة باللاذقية مو مسيرة وحدة في عدة مسيرات متوزعة في أنحاءها و جميعها تضم آلاف الآلاف ..الحقيقة أنا شخصياً فوجئت بهذه الأعداد
و للتنويه : هناك الكثير من غير محافظات شاركوا بمسيرات الللاذقية
*​


----------



## rana1981 (21 يونيو 2011)

*شيء رائع جدا وانا فخورة جدا كوني سورية ورئيسي  بشار الاسد
والمسيرات كانت بالملايين فعلا والصور اكبر اثبات على ذلك
وستقى سورية قوية صامدة ولن يستطيع احد على زعزتها 
ويدوم عزك يا اسدنا​*


----------



## rana1981 (21 يونيو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الصديق العزيز انت لا تؤيد الاسد ولكنك خايف منه هل من يقتل شعبة يستحق التايد كل الحكام العرب يستحقون الموت



*يا ريت تحتفظ برأيك والاسد لم يقتل احد واذا بدك تحكي على الحكام العرب فلتستثني الرئس بشار و الافضل انك تقول يا ريت كل الرؤساء متل الرئيس بشار الاسد 
وأخيرا ارد ان اقول لك ان الشخص المسيحي الحقيقي لا يتمنى الموت لاحد اخي العزيز​*


----------



## rana1981 (21 يونيو 2011)

Ahmadov قال:


> *اخي ذول 40 مليون لأن الأتراك والأردنيين زحفو الى سوريا تأييدا لبشار ايضا *



*نرجو عدم السخرية​*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2011)

*والمسيحي الحقيقي يقف مع خير أخوته المسيحيين بشكل خاص والسوريين جميعاً بشكل عام ، التأييد الذي رأيته اليوم من الأكثرية المذهبية لم أكن أتوقعه .*

*وفي هذه المرة حمداً للرب أننا في الصيف حتى لا يدعي أحد بأن النظام يحشد المدارس ههههههههههه*


----------



## sarkoo (21 يونيو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الصديق العزيز انت لا تؤيد الاسد ولكنك خايف منه هل من يقتل شعبة يستحق التايد كل الحكام العرب يستحقون الموت


 *عزيزي حبيب يسوع 
وهل بشار الأسد يحمل سكينا ويضعها على عنق الصديق **The Antiochian 
لينقل الصور إلى هنا .... إلى منتديات الكنيسة ويعبر عن تأييده النابع عن الخوف كما تقول أنت 
لو كان تأييد The Antiochian نابعا من الخوف لكان إكتفى بالتأييد الظاهري أمام الناس ولما إضطر ليغلب نفسه عناء تنزيل الصور هنا .... 
قليل من المنطق في التعليق لا يضر .....*


----------



## besm alslib (21 يونيو 2011)

*ما بعرف وين كان رايح عني هالموضوع *

*بجد شي بيفرح القلب وبيخلي اي سوري يفتخر بانه من هالبلد*

*ربي يحميها لسوريا وينجيها من شر كل اللي بيريدولها الشر *

*ويديملنا قائدنا وحبيبنا رئيسنا بشار الاسد حامي سوريا ومصدر فخرها وعزتها *

*بجد يعطيكم الف عافيه لكل اللي شارك بالموضوع اللي نقللنا يا*

*وللي شارك فيه وسمعنا احلى كلام عن سوريا بجد الرب يبارك فيكم  ويهني اهاليكم عليكم *
​


----------



## besm alslib (21 يونيو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الصديق العزيز انت لا تؤيد الاسد ولكنك خايف منه هل من يقتل شعبة يستحق التايد كل الحكام العرب يستحقون الموت



*لك احنا اكتر شي محببنا بسوريا هو قائدنا واننا بلد الحريه والمحبه *

*فيااا ريت من قلبي ما تحكو بشي ما بتعرفوه لحتى ما تخلونا ننجبر ندافع ونحكي كلام يزعجكم *
​


----------



## rana1981 (22 يونيو 2011)

ﻟﺤﺼﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﻴﻦ ﺏ
ﻣﺴﻴﺮﺍﺕ 22/6/2012
ﺣﻠﺐ2.650.000
ﺣﻤﺺ1.400.000
ﺩﻣﺸﻖ2.600.000
...ﻃﺮﻃﻮﺱ1.600.000
ﺍﻟﻼﺫﻗﻴﺔ1.700.000
ﺍﻟﺤﺴﻜﺔ600.000
ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻳﺪﺍﺀ600.000
ﺩﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺭ350.000
ﺍﻟﺮﻗﺔ500.000
ﺣﻤﺎﻩ180.000
ﺩﺭﻋﺎ100.000
2.000.000ﺑﺎﻗﻲ ﻣﻨﺎﻃﻖ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺮ
____________________________
ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺼﻠﺔ ﺍﻷﺟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ14.280.000


----------



## besm alslib (22 يونيو 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> ﻟﺤﺼﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﻴﻦ ﺏ
> ﻣﺴﻴﺮﺍﺕ 22/6/2012
> ﺣﻠﺐ2.650.000
> ﺣﻤﺺ1.400.000
> ...




*الله يزيد ويبارك وكنت بتمنى اكون بسوريا كانو هيزيو اربع اشخاص وقتااااااا بس يللا الخير بالموجودين ربي يحميهم ويوفقهم

تسلملي ايديكي حبيبتي على الاحصائيه *​


----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2011)

*نتمنى ان نرى الخير لسوريا الحبيبة
حقائق لايمكن احد ان ينكرها
 سوريا فى العقد الاخير من هذا القرن يشار ليها انها من افضل الانظمة العربية ان لم يكن افضلها على الاطلاق فى التسامح والحرية الدينية
الذى يحدث فى سوريا هى فوضى من مجموعات اسلا مية ارهابية يريدون العودة  بسوريا للوراء
استغلوا نجاح ثورة مصر  وقاموا باللعب على هذا الوتر ومحاولة استمالة البعض لهم
اذا كان السوريين رافضين بشار الاسد فلمن خرجت هذة الجموع مؤيدة؟؟؟
*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يونيو 2011)

*صورة جديدة لمسيرة حمص ، سأضيفها لمشاركة صورة حمص الأولى :*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 يونيو 2011)

*بصراحة مشهد مفرح
الرب يخليلكم حبيبكم ورئيسكم
والرب يحمى شعب سوريا
هذا الشعب المتحضر الذى بمحبته وحماسة استطاع ان ينتصر على المؤامرة الاسلامية المتطرفة
فعلا تحية لهذا الشعب الواعى والمتمدن*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (25 يونيو 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *لك احنا اكتر شي محببنا بسوريا هو قائدنا واننا بلد الحريه والمحبه *
> *فيااا ريت من قلبي ما تحكو بشي ما بتعرفوه لحتى ما تخلونا ننجبر ندافع ونحكي كلام يزعجكم *



*عندما يكون القانون هو السائد .. حينها حبى سوريا لسوريا و ليس لشخص .. عندما يكون القانون هو ضامن الحرية وليس شخص حينها حبى سوريا لسوريا الوطن و الارض .. لايتوقف حبنا لبلادنا على شخص .. ان ذهب .. ذهب حبنا لها !! وليس من اجل اقلية علوية تأخذ المناصب العليا (فى الجيش مثلا) وتستعين باقلية مسيحيه تأخذ المناصب العليا و الوسطى لتكون سندا لها على الاغلبية السنية وبالتالى تدللها .. فيكون الجزاء هم غالبية الفقراء السنة ضد الاثرياء العلويين و المسيحيين و بعض السنة الموالين لهم .. قليل من العدل .. ان الاوان لكل البلاد العربية ان تاخذ طريق الديمقراطية و ليس الديكتاتورية مثل الرئيس الاوحد و الحزب الاوحد .. سوف نمر بمراحل صعبة فى التحول و سوف تاخذ وقتا .. ولكننا على الطريق سائرون لنجعل من بلادنا جنة الله فى ارضه وبدون تمييز بين ديانات او طوائف*​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يونيو 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *عندما يكون القانون هو السائد .. حينها حبى سوريا لسوريا و ليس لشخص .. عندما يكون القانون هو ضامن الحرية وليس شخص حينها حبى سوريا لسوريا الوطن و الارض .. لايتوقف حبنا لبلادنا على شخص .. ان ذهب .. ذهب حبنا لها !! وليس من اجل اقلية علوية تأخذ المناصب العليا (فى الجيش مثلا) وتستعين باقلية مسيحيه تأخذ المناصب العليا و الوسطى لتكون سندا لها على الاغلبية السنية وبالتالى تدللها .. فيكون الجزاء هم غالبية الفقراء السنة ضد الاثرياء العلويين و المسيحيين و بعض السنة الموالين لهم .. قليل من العدل .. ان الاوان لكل البلاد العربية ان تاخذ طريق الديمقراطية و ليس الديكتاتورية مثل الرئيس الاوحد و الحزب الاوحد .. سوف نمر بمراحل صعبة فى التحول و سوف تاخذ وقتا .. ولكننا على الطريق سائرون لنجعل من بلادنا جنة الله فى ارضه وبدون تمييز بين ديانات او طوائف*​​​



*غريبة أن يحاول المصريين تعميم أوحال نظامهم على باقى الشعوب
يكفى أنه لم يدخل سورى واحد يسب فى الرئيس بشار
أما نحن فوضعنا مبارك تحت النعال
ليس هناك تجارة بالإسلام يا سيد ياسر
تلك التجارة التى جعلت من المصريين من أحقر شعوب الأرض
فالألوان تتغير وتتبدل ونبيع الله وقرآنه فى كل زقاق من أجل ..... السلطة
وسامحنى ..... فمصر, بفضل التجارة بالإسلام, لم تعد لا أم الدنيا ولا حتى مرضعتها
بل صارت عاهرة الدنيا
*


----------



## sarkoo (25 يونيو 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *عندما يكون القانون هو السائد .. حينها حبى سوريا لسوريا و ليس لشخص .. عندما يكون القانون هو ضامن الحرية وليس شخص حينها حبى سوريا لسوريا الوطن و الارض .. لايتوقف حبنا لبلادنا على شخص .. ان ذهب .. ذهب حبنا لها !! وليس من اجل اقلية علوية تأخذ المناصب العليا (فى الجيش مثلا) وتستعين باقلية مسيحيه تأخذ المناصب العليا و الوسطى لتكون سندا لها على الاغلبية السنية وبالتالى تدللها .. فيكون الجزاء هم غالبية الفقراء السنة ضد الاثرياء العلويين و المسيحيين و بعض السنة الموالين لهم .. قليل من العدل .. ان الاوان لكل البلاد العربية ان تاخذ طريق الديمقراطية و ليس الديكتاتورية مثل الرئيس الاوحد و الحزب الاوحد .. سوف نمر بمراحل صعبة فى التحول و سوف تاخذ وقتا .. ولكننا على الطريق سائرون لنجعل من بلادنا جنة الله فى ارضه وبدون تمييز بين ديانات او طوائف*​


 عزيزي
لا ثورة في البلدان ذات التعدد الطائفي ..... الثوار المزعومون همهم الأكبر هو طائفة الرئيس أكثر من أي أمر آخر يتعلق بالديمقراطية والفساد وغيرها من الشعارات الرنانة وهذا السيناريو يتكرر في كل البلدان ذات التعدد الطائفي ..... ترى ذلك البحرين وعراق صدام 
هل سألت نفسك لماذا دائما المعارضة في تلك البلدان وياللصدفة تكون دائما من غير ملة النظام ..... نفس ثورجية سوريا اليوم جعلوا من صدام حسين قديسا رغم كل المآسي والحروب التي عاشها الشعب العراقي في عهده .... ورغم أن نفس النظام البعثي في سوريا كان موجودا في عراق صدام 
ثم هل سمعت حضرتك بفتاوى المنافق الأكبر والثورجي الأول القرضاوي وأمثاله الذين خرجوا يناصرون "الفورة " السورية وفي الوقت نفسه يطلقون فتاوى يحرمون ويكفرون فيها مظاهرات البحرين وشمال السعودية رغم ما حصل فيها من تهديم لمساجد الشيعة وارتكاب كل أنواع الجرائم بحق الشعب الأعزل .... فكفانا كذبا على أنفسنا
ثم من أخبرك أن المسيحيون يستحوذون مع العلويين على المناصب ....؟؟؟؟ تأييد المسيحيين للنظام ليس نابعا من مناصب يتولونها .... تأييدهم ناجم عن أخذ حقوق مواطنتهم كاملة في بلادهم لذلك لم تسمع منهم يوما عن مشكلة حصلت بينهم وبين إخوانهم من الطوائف الأخرى كما يحدث في مصر مثلا ..... ففي سوريا فقط تجد مستشار وزير الأوقاف مسيحيا 
ثم من صور لك أن السنة مظلومون .... نائب الرئيس وأغلب الوزراء من الطائفة السنية وضباط كثر في الجيش من السنة هذا بالإضافة إلى أن الأغلبية العددية للجيش من السنة 
ختاما هل تعلم ما هي شعارات بعض المظاهرات السلمية ..... إنهم يقولون العلويين بالتابوت والمسيحيين على بيروت ...... بالإضافة لخروج شيخ يجمع حوله بعض المراهقين ويخطب فيهم شاتما الطائفة الفلانية ويكفر الطائفة العلانية ويصف نساء الدروز بالعاهرات ....فكيف لأبناء هذه الطوائف أن يتعاطفوا مع ما تسمونه ثورة 
وهل سيكون المستقبل مشرقا حقا في حال استلم هؤلاء حكم البلاد ...... عندما أقتنع أن شعوبنا تخلصت من الحقد الدفين العائد لخلافات عمرها تعدى ال 1400 عام ..... وعندما أقتنع أن شعوبنا باتت تنظر إلى إختلاف الآخر على أنه طبيعي وليس عدوا يجب أن تنتصر عليه .... عندها فقط سأكون أول المطالبين بالتغيير .....
ســـــــــــلام


----------



## ياسر رشدى (25 يونيو 2011)

sarkoo قال:


> عزيزي





sarkoo قال:


> لا ثورة في البلدان ذات التعدد الطائفي ..... الثوار المزعومون همهم الأكبر هو طائفة الرئيس أكثر من أي أمر آخر يتعلق بالديمقراطية والفساد وغيرها من الشعارات الرنانة وهذا السيناريو يتكرر في كل البلدان ذات التعدد الطائفي ..... ترى ذلك البحرين وعراق صدام
> هل سألت نفسك لماذا دائما المعارضة في تلك البلدان وياللصدفة تكون دائما من غير ملة النظام ..... نفس ثورجية سوريا اليوم جعلوا من صدام حسين قديسا رغم كل المآسي والحروب التي عاشها الشعب العراقي في عهده .... ورغم أن نفس النظام البعثي في سوريا كان موجودا في عراق صدام
> ثم هل سمعت حضرتك بفتاوى المنافق الأكبر والثورجي الأول القرضاوي وأمثاله الذين خرجوا يناصرون "الفورة " السورية وفي الوقت نفسه يطلقون فتاوى يحرمون ويكفرون فيها مظاهرات البحرين وشمال السعودية رغم ما حصل فيها من تهديم لمساجد الشيعة وارتكاب كل أنواع الجرائم بحق الشعب الأعزل .... فكفانا كذبا على أنفسنا
> ثم من أخبرك أن المسيحيون يستحوذون مع العلويين على المناصب ....؟؟؟؟ تأييد المسيحيين للنظام ليس نابعا من مناصب يتولونها .... تأييدهم ناجم عن أخذ حقوق مواطنتهم كاملة في بلادهم لذلك لم تسمع منهم يوما عن مشكلة حصلت بينهم وبين إخوانهم من الطوائف الأخرى كما يحدث في مصر مثلا ..... ففي سوريا فقط تجد مستشار وزير الأوقاف مسيحيا
> ...



*ان الثورات فى البلدان العربية كانت من نفس الطائفة .. فالظلم و الاسئثار بالسلطه ليس له دين ولا ملة .. مصر .. تونس .. ليبيا *
*اما الدول الخليجية الملكية .. ففى راى ان هذه الدول خارج المنافسة لاسباب كثيرة و ما حدث فى البحرين .. مهزلة فى بلد اغلبيتها شيعة و انا ضد ما حدث ..*
*اما عما تقوله من ان بعض السنه مشاركين .. فانا قلت ان هناك بعض السنه الموالين للنظام (المنتفعين) .. واخر خبر ان رجل الاعمال الملياردير صاحب سوريا تل .. تنازل عن اعماله بعد الضغوط لتهدئة الشارع السورى .. واذا كان كلامك صحيحا .. فلماذا الخوف طيلة 40 عاما من النص على حزب و احد فى الدستور و رئيس مدى الحياة .. فهل من عاقل ليدرك !!*
*و ان تكون هناك رقابه دولية للانتخابات .. و لندع الشعب يعبر عن رايه بكل حرية .. وليس بوعود استمرت 40 عاما .. فماذا يمنع الرئيس من عمل انتخابات حرة برقاية دوليه الان و ليست على طريقة مبارك .. وارجوا ان تعذر من شتم الدروز .. فهو يحس بالظلم ( و لن اقول لك كالبعض ان بشار و والده قتل من السوريين العزل اكثر ممن قتلتهم اسرائيل .. و اين المعارضة هى فى الخارج خوفا من البطش و التنكيل ..) الى ان يمارس حريته و ساعتها يعود الى الصواب .. اما كيف عرفت .. عرفت من ايدى السوريات القرويات و ايديهم الغليظة من كثرة العمل و ملابسهم التى تدل على الفقر المدقع .. وكنت اظن ان الفلاحات المصريات هم فى المرتبة الاولى . الى ان رايت السوريات المساكين*
*معلش نسيت اقولك .. هنا فى مصر و بالرغم من ان المسيحيين اقلية .. لكنهم شاركوا فى الثورة*
*مثلهم مثل اى مصرى .. لافارق بين مسيحى و مسلم .. و سوف يأخذون حقوهم كاملة و الا .. ماسبيروا موجود .. *​​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يونيو 2011)

*أسمحو لى بغلق الموضوع
لتطرقه لنقاشات بعيده عن تخصص القسم
يُغلق
*


----------

